

What’s Up with the Hackathons, Man? - sethbannon
http://www.thecrimson.com/column/somebody-fix-the-copy-machine/article/2015/4/9/civic-hackathons-public-service/

======
angdis
Damn! RIGHT ON THE MONEY.... "The reason that the 21st century's techno-
euphoria relies on technology to change everything in the world is because
making new apps and finding points of 'disruptive innovation' is easier than
changing our fellow human beings."

